# Pawn Shops and Music Stores in Calgary



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm heading down to Calgary on Tuesday to watch my mighty Leafs take on the Flames. I've only been to Calgary once (not native to Alberta) and was wondering if there are any good pawnshops or music stores in the city.

TG


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Kickaxe guitars in Inglewood is worth a visit, and it's pretty close to the Saddledome. Some of the bigger chains are probably fairly similar to what you have in Edmonton. Mothers will be closed for Remembrance Day. You might want to check if anyone else is.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'm not really that interested in the big chains since they will basically have the same stuff here. I also forgot that stores may be closed since it is Remembrance Day.

I'll try Kickaxe. Other recommendations are welcome.

TG


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Rock Shop - http://www.rockshoponline.ca/

I haven't been there yet but Khingpyn mentioned them in another thread.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wierd, I don't see a retail address anwhere on the rockshop page.

Oh, and I love their disclaimer on the major guitar brands: "*Not an authorized dealer"


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, are there really no stores in Calgary? Be nice to find a place with lots of used and vintage stuff.

TG


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Man, are there really no stores in Calgary? Be nice to find a place with lots of used and vintage stuff.
> 
> TG


Vintage stuff?

Check out Vintage Music. They have some cool older stuff, and some cool newer stuff--they're a licensed Eastwood dealer as well. 

There's always something a bit out of the ordinary whenever I drop in, including some cool old amps sometimes, an even an Epiphone Professional once.

There's also Total Music Centre which is a Hagstrom dealer, and they usually have some interesting used stuff there.

I don't know if either of them were open today

Too bad I didn't see this thread sooner.

Oh well--maybe next time you're in town...

I'm shop at several music stores. Some are better for some things, and some better for others.


----------

